# What's your dog(or future) ideal weight or height?



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Be careful of what you wish for ... I wanted a good size standard. I hit the jackpot with Rhett at 83 pounds ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz is a standard. Her father is 24 inches/52 pounds, her mother is 26 inches/57 pounds, so I hoped she'd be around 25 inches and between 50 and 55 pounds. Now, at 13 months, she's been at 46 to 47 pounds for several months, even though I've increased the amount I'm feeding her. (Not sure about her height, as she's too wiggly to get an accurate measurement, but I'd guess maybe 25 inches.) The vet says her weight is just fine, she looks good, she's very active and alert, she has muscle over her ribs. I suppose she's just going to be a rather small dog.

Edit: because apparently I can't differentiate between "to" and "too."


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Milo is a mini. His mom was 15 inches tall and about 15 pounds. His dad was 14 inches tall and I'm unsure of the weight. 

I would love for Milo to get to 15 inches/15 pounds. He is about 13.5 inches now and 10.5 pounds. 

In the future I want a standard. I would prefer a smaller standard both in height and weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is around 11 inches (I think - haven't measured her properly), and 4.5 kilos/just under 10 pounds. She is spot on her perfect weight, and for me spot on the perfect size, too. Small enough to lift with one hand and to tuck into a small space in the car or bed; big enough to be athletic, robust, and to be able to jump up and down from chairs etc without risk.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

fjm said:


> Poppy is around 11 inches (I think - haven't measured her properly), and 4.5 kilos/just under 10 pounds. She is spot on her perfect weight, and for me spot on the perfect size, too. Small enough to lift with one hand and to tuck into a small space in the car or bed; big enough to be athletic, robust, and to be able to jump up and down from chairs etc without risk.


Your dog is my VERY ideal poodle!! Lucky you!! My maltese is also about 4.5kg.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

When I purchased Ryker, he was supposed to be a toy and weigh in at 5 lbs. Three years later, he's a toy by weight (7 lbs) but a mini by height - 11.5" from shoulder to ground. 

We're trying again for the 5 lb mark with Cash, who is supposed to weigh in between 4.5-5.5 lbs. We'll see! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd say about 10" give or take. I think Maurice might wind up being a little less. The breeder guessed 9.5" but said he really couldn't predict. It's possible this extra small fella could catch up. All the other pups were normal sized. Matisse will probably be about 10, 10.5. My ideal would be not more than the standard and not too terribly small either. Weight? I have no idea what they should weigh but whatever weight fits proportionately with their height...not too fat, not too thin.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My ideal next one will be 7" - 8", 2.5 - 4lbs - with my ideal being right in the middle, but you know, they don't build them to order lol! 
It has also got to be black, female, and with a belly-up, confident, go everywhere, never put me down, yet very athletic personality, and not be excessively barky (because that rules out going everywhere), with healthy and gorgeous being baseline attributes that I expect in all of my favorite breeder's dogs.

Gosh, I hope that I don't sound too greedy? I'm usually not so, but this next poodle means SO MUCH to me, it's tough not to try and get it all - I do expect his one to be with me maybe 20x7 for the next 15 years, so every quality that she has which is my ideal, is going to make the quality of my future oh so much better!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't know I wanted a small standard. Actually, the first standard I adopted was 80lb and almost 28 inches tall and I knew she was that big because she was an adult when I got her. I quickly realized that, while impressive to look at, she was waaaaaaaaaaaay bigger than I really wanted. 

Now, my girl Sookie is 35lb and 22 inches and I think she's just perfect. I hope when the time comes for me to get another female, I can find one about her size again. 

My puppy boy should end up around 24-25 inches. He's almost 23 at 7 months and about 40lb. I wanted him to be a bit bigger than Sookie, but specifically was looking for a smaller-average standard, not a massive one. His parents are 22 and 24 inches, so I think he will end up about perfect as well.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have 2 toys. Ash is 10 inches even and 10 lbs even. Missy is 9 inches even and 7 lbs even. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna's around 45 pounds and she's 24 inches


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Remy is somewhere between 10.5 - 11 inches tall and weighs 7 lbs at 10 months. He is the perfect size for me. I wanted a small dog but a sturdy dog that could go on long walks with me.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is a mini; 14 3/4" and about 19 pounds; he turned 5 in February of this year. He is solid, athletic and very agile. Most of the time people see pictures of him without a size reference they think he is a spoo, and I like that kind of mini. He's a keeper!


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

I am hoping Ember will be around 25" tall. Not sure what weight that would make her being standards are lighter for their height than other large breeds I have had. Her mother is around 23" and her father 28". Ember may be on the smaller end of these two, but I am hoping for the middle of the road. However my sister's standard is 21.5" and is absolutely perfect, so maybe I shouldn't wish her bigger...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 2 standard poodles
Lou (apricot female) is 26" tall and 55lbs
Apollo (white male) is 26" tall and 58lbs
The hairier/fluffier they are the bigger they look LOL
They are the perfect size/weight. I can carry them if I need to (example: to put them inside my truck) and I can bump into them and/or fall on them and they don't get hurt. (That's why I wanted large dogs. I'm clumsy LOL)



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy my standard is 1 and is just over 28 inches at the shoulder and weighs 31kg and his great great uncle who I got from the same breeder and was my first standard was 29 inches at the shoulder and was 37kg. My second standard was 25inches at the shoulder and weighed 34kg. I like a nice big standard myself,more to cuddle! Tia my mpoo is only 5 months old and still small for her age,only 9 and a half inches tall,and weighing about 4kg at the moment. Don't mind how big or small she is. To be honest, temperament means more to me than height or weight.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jul 23, 2013)

Sam is getting close to 5 months and is already 32lbs and about 19 inches at the shoulder. Both of his parents were of the smaller standard variety, with my luck hes going to be a goliath!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd like my future Spoo to be what my past Spoos were. Roxy was 27 inches and 58 pounds and Beau was 28 inches and 62 pounds. Big but not huge works for us.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My toy is 10-11 inches high and 7 pounds. I asked for a tall toy as I did not want too fragile a dog. Now I wish he was a little shorter so he could comfortably stand in his airline bag. He can but you can tell his head is hitting the top of the bag.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I could live with a horse sized poodle and be happy. My husband always said our 35lb border collie was "large" but now says as long as it's a poodle, there is no size limit. A view completely reinforced by caring for several labs and lab / golden mixes over the last 3 years. 

Honestly, I could probably do as small as a toy poodle again too. It's really the size of the personality that matters to me. The bigger the better. Napoleon in a curly coat sounds great. 

Danno is a massive poodle but never looks it because he carries himself so poorly and he only stretches out to his full size when he's feeling extremely safe and relaxed. The rest of the time he's more compact than our border collie.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

While I love Atticus, I don't know that I would ever go this small again. He's about 8ish inches and 4.5 pounds. He is everything I want in a tiny package...he LOVES hiking, going for walks and can come pretty much anywhere with me, even on vacation and fly under my seat on an airplane. Its also nice that I am able to scoop him up in a second if need be. Plus it works out with me being so young and going to be moving to an apartment soon and some have dog breed/weight restrictions (I got a small dog for this reason)...but once I move out and have a family I would love a standard or a large mini. But who knows I may end up with an itty bitty toy again, it really depends on what I fall in love with. Atticus just happened to be my perfect little dog.

I'd love to have a standard/large mini (45 pounds being my _max_ limit...) to take trail riding with us and the horses in the future and to be a fun barn dog when we visit my parents at their farm. Atticus is just so darn tiny he'd have to sit up in saddle with me on trail rides because I'd fear he'd walk under one of the horses and get squashed. Though he is VERY athletic, adventurous, smart and listens to me very well...he'd love to be a tiny barn dog.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my.... I thought Faith was on the small size! She is 9 months and 50 pounds and a wiggly 24.5 inches high. 

Does anyone have any guesses on how big she might get?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sydney said:


> Oh my.... I thought Faith was on the small size! *She is 9 months and 50 pounds and a wiggly 24.5 inches high. *
> 
> Does anyone have any guesses on how big she might get?


That's a big girl. How big were her Mom and Dad and the general size of the line she came from? That's usually a pretty good indication of size but some could be bigger or smaller.

Rick


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I always was a great Dane lover and large dogs in general. But I prefer a smaller standard as my home/truck/grooming shop only fits certain sized crates/dogs. Also I love hair and my poor hands don't want to scissor a huge spoo every week! I am hoping vogue will be 22" and under 50 lb. She is at 16" now and just turning 16 weeks on Thursday. After feeding large breeds raw having such lighter dogs will be so much cheaper!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> I always was a great Dane lover and large dogs in general. But I prefer a smaller standard as my home/truck/grooming shop only fits certain sized crates/dogs. Also I love hair and my poor hands don't want to scissor a huge spoo every week! I am hoping vogue will be 22" and under 50 lb. She is at 16" now and just turning 16 weeks on Thursday. After feeding large breeds raw having such lighter dogs will be so much cheaper!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gorgeous poodle! Wonderful photo!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

My mini is oversized at about 22lbs...not sure how tall he is, but his height fits his weight...I didn't know it when we got him, but this is perfect for me. Small enough to handle and big enough not to get underfoot. When I see "true" minis they just seem too small to me.

My spoo is ~63 lbs. He's a great size, but strong enough and heavy enough that I sometimes wonder if a smaller spoo would be easier to handle in the early years (and yes, his weight does tear up our rental house lawn...oops!). But his head is perfect height for me to pet without stooping, and he is big enough to handle me lying with my head resting on him, which is cool. =) 

Beats me...I love them both!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My spoo billy is around 68lb,and like you say they are big to handle and train when they are young but I think once they mature and that "calm" button seems to switch on at about 2, they are great that size,so lovely to cuddle and you don't trip over them or stand on them like I do with poor little Tia who is about 8 or 9lb!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely picture of your two by the way! Your mini is huge! He looks like a standard!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just love love love the small spoo size. Cammie is 21.5 inches and about 33 pounds. Bob is almost 13 years old and he is 57 pounds. He needs help getting into the car and I need to lift him into the cart that I have for him (hips are too weak for more than a very short walk so he rides part of the way in a cart). Needless to say, there is a huge difference between lifting a 57 pound dog and a 33 pound dog. Cammie is bouncy, fast, beautiful--I just love her size! I wish that is was easier to find well bred small spoos. I feel very lucky to have one!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> Lovely picture of your two by the way! Your mini is huge! He looks like a standard!


Thank you! This was a puppy picture of my spoo when he and my mini were about the same size. If you saw my mini next to my spoo now he looks tiny!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> I think I could live with a horse sized poodle and be happy. My husband always said our 35lb border collie was "large" but now says as long as it's a poodle, there is no size limit. A view completely reinforced by caring for several labs and lab / golden mixes over the last 3 years.
> 
> Honestly, I could probably do as small as a toy poodle again too. It's really the size of the personality that matters to me. The bigger the better. Napoleon in a curly coat sounds great.
> 
> Danno is a massive poodle but never looks it because he carries himself so poorly and he only stretches out to his full size when he's feeling extremely safe and relaxed. The rest of the time he's more compact than our border collie.


I think that I am the type that likes extremes - I've got Toys, so I want a 3 pounder, but if we ever move to the burbs, I'd like an 80lb Standard lol!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Rhett'smom said:


> Be careful of what you wish for ... I wanted a good size standard. I hit the jackpot with Rhett at 83 pounds ...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So good to hear of some large spoo's out there, my Charlie is 74 pounds and his father was 65 pounds. I love my big boy, he's like a giant Teddy bear!


----------



## Lydia (May 31, 2013)

*5lbs maybe?*

My toy is 3.2lbs when he was 16 weeks old, all the calculator say he will be 5lbs. I'm really worried that 5 lb is an unhealthy weight.... Since most references say toy should be 6-10lbs. I don't want a tiny toy, because I'm worried that he will have the problems that comes with being undersized. This is my first toy poodle so I'm really concerned....anyone out there with a older 5lb toy that can shield some light of whether this is a healthy weight????


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lydia,try not to worry about his weight. I had a very small toy I rescued from a puppy farm,he was only about 5lb,very small all his life and he lived till he was nearly 16, he was really healthy,hardly ever went to the vets! Both standards I have had have been big boys and they both had medical issues and had to go the vets a lot more than I ever took my toy. Just try to keep him healthy with a good diet,exercise and mental stimulation and I'm sure what ever size he ends up,he will be fine. Unfortunately there isn't much we can do to determine adult size of our dogs,it's just how they are meant to be. Don't worry about it,you just enjoy your little bundle of fun!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Omar who weighs barely 6 lbs and is 14 1/2, Maggie weighs 5 lbs and is 9, Nicholas is 5 lbs and 7, Penelope is 4 lbs and 2 and kensi is 2.8 lbs and 10 months old.

All of them are very healthy. Omar has congestive heart failure and horrible teeth but is very healthy otherwise. These issues are not due to his weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

When we decided to get a poodle we looked at both mini and toys. We got a "toy" boy which was largest in litter. Our "toy" is now just over one year old and weighs in at around 15# and is about on inch per pound in height. My wife and I both just love his size as hitting it right in the middle so to speak. Truth is that we all love our dogs just as they are just as we do our children in my mind.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lydia said:


> My toy is 3.2lbs when he was 16 weeks old, all the calculator say he will be 5lbs. I'm really worried that 5 lb is an unhealthy weight.... Since most references say toy should be 6-10lbs. I don't want a tiny toy, because I'm worried that he will have the problems that comes with being undersized. This is my first toy poodle so I'm really concerned....anyone out there with a older 5lb toy that can shield some light of whether this is a healthy weight????


I believe that all of those weight calculators that you find online by far underestimate the adult weight (probably because most people want their dogs to be smaller).

The formula that has always held true for my poodles is double the weight at 16 weeks, plus half a pound will be their one year old weight, then plus another half or more when they fill out (which can take a few years).
My formula would put your puppy at a minimum of 6 1/2lbs, but he could easily make 7 1/2!
However, that being said, there is nothing in and of itself unhealthy about being five pounds if the dog comes from healthy breeding. Undersized "poodles" that come from Greeders who intentionally breed for the smallest possible are the ones who will tend to have health problems!


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like my toy to be 5-7lbs and 8-10 inches tall. Somewhere in the middle would be perfect - 6lbs and 9" tall


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Harlo said:


> I'd like my toy to be 5-7lbs and 8-10 inches tall. Somewhere in the middle would be perfect - 6lbs and 9" tall


I know that it does not sound like much but there is a big difference between an 8 inch and a 10 inch poodle - I would be happy with an 8 inch, but a 10 incher would look like a giant to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I know that it does not sound like much but there is a big difference between an 8 inch and a 10 inch poodle - I would be happy with an 8 inch, but a 10 incher would look like a giant to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A good weight for an 8 incher (assuming they are square built) would be 3.5 - 4 lbs, so I think that would be smaller then you would like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I know that it does not sound like much but there is a big difference between an 8 inch and a 10 inch poodle - I would be happy with an 8 inch, but a 10 incher would look like a giant to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Tiny Poodles said:


> A good weight for an 8 incher (assuming they are square built) would be 3.5 - 4 lbs, so I think that would be smaller then you would like.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My ideal is 9" - which I hope I can get. Most of the tpoo's here seem to be bigger - or maybe that's just what I've seen. 

Yes, the smallest I would get would be 4lbs - but I'd prefer them to be at least 5lbs 

What would you say the ideal weight for a 9 inch tpoo would be?


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 28, 2013)

Both my dogs are toys

Lola is almost 2 years old and is perfect at 5.2 lbs and 9 inches.
Charlie is 7 months and so far he is 2.8 lbs and 8 inches. I think he is awkwardly tall for his weight. I would much prefer if he was around 7 inches or maybe he'll grow into his height? LOL Who knows


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Sunny is beautiful! Love that picture...and he does look like a spoo.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My toy girl is just under 10 inch and fluctuates in weight between 6 to 6.5 pounds @ 21 months. She is very healthy. She is also spayed.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Both My toys weighed 2.02 lbs at 6 weeks old and were fat butterballs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Harlo said:


> My ideal is 9" - which I hope I can get. Most of the tpoo's here seem to be bigger - or maybe that's just what I've seen.
> 
> Yes, the smallest I would get would be 4lbs - but I'd prefer them to be at least 5lbs
> 
> What would you say the ideal weight for a 9 inch tpoo would be?


About 5 pounds - but of course that is not taking build into account - Teaka is unusually well muscled for a poodle, medium boned, and is usually 6 lbs.

And I don't know if most of the Tpoo's around here are bigger - when you say them in pictures without anything to compare their size to, they can appear much bigger then they are.


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> About 5 pounds - but of course that is not taking build into account - Teaka is unusually well muscled for a poodle, medium boned, and is usually 6 lbs.
> 
> And I don't know if most of the Tpoo's around here are bigger - when you say them in pictures without anything to compare their size to, they can appear much bigger then they are.


I've been to a good few shows, but of course I would be remembering them wrong - it has been about 3 years.

You've helped make it much clearer to myself what I'm actually looking for


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Harlo said:


> I've been to a good few shows, but of course I would be remembering them wrong - it has been about 3 years.
> 
> You've helped make it much clearer to myself what I'm actually looking for


I've heard that in the US, many of the Tpoos showdogs are a bit oversized (and I think that varies by which coast you are on) - one of the many universally agreed not to follow rules in the show world.

I once asked my breeder why, since the standard says something like " all things being equal, diminutiveness will win out", smaller poodles are rarely shown, she explained that the key phrase is "all things being equal" - and that bigger tpoos always have better movement, and movement counts for a lot, so the little ones could almost never win!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a fun thread. I was just talking with DH about this yesterday.
I have a large range of dog sizes here at the moment.
Cookie, 4lb and 5" chihuahua
Jack, 7.8lb and 12" (still growing at almost 6 months) oversize toy poo
Darby, 14 lb and 10 3/4", bichon
Echo, 50 lb, 20", PWD.

Cookie was given to me by my neighbor who was getting a divorce. She's an absolute doll baby, is a tripawd and no trouble at all. She is AWESOME for travelling.

Jack- still getting to know him, honestly since puppies change so much in the first year. But a nice size, a little too finely boned BUT that is also changing and I think he's going to be 10lbs or so, which will be good.

Darby, nice and sturdy, a little short, but I like her sturdiness. ALso easy to travel with, she fits anywhere.

Echo, now, she's technically a "medium" breed, but being a sporting breed, she's busy and has a huge presence. Too big for the travelling we do (but we love her anyway!) 

There has to be a happy/ideal medium between Jack/Darbys size and sturdiness and Echo's height. Although, Echo's size is really nice to work with in obedience and agility. No stooping over to click/treat. 

It looks like a true mini would be great. Say, 20-30lbs, 15" or so. Juuust right. Course that may change by the time we're ready for another dog. At this point it's going to be Y E A R S before I'm ready to add on another.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> This is a fun thread. I was just talking with DH about this yesterday.
> I have a large range of dog sizes here at the moment.
> Cookie, 4lb and 5" chihuahua
> Jack, 7.8lb and 12" (still growing at almost 6 months) oversize toy poo
> ...


Chi's are such sturdy little dogs - a 5 inch poodle would maybe weigh a pound- I am always amazed when my girls tower over a Chi, and when I ask the owner how much they weigh, I find that they are 3 pounds more then my girls!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Chi's are such sturdy little dogs - a 5 inch poodle would maybe weigh a pound- I am always amazed when my girls tower over a Chi, and when I ask the owner how much they weigh, I find that they are 3 pounds more then my girls!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So true, Misha is taller than both my chi's. Pablo weighs somewhere around 7 pounds and Emilio weighs somewhere around 6 pounds. Misha is still under 4.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Isn't it weird? You're right. My chi is much more sturdy and weighs more than the tiny toys I've groomed. Love her


----------

